
Samsung warns against discussing personal info in front of their smart TVs - crgt
http://theweek.com/speedreads/538379/samsung-warns-customers-not-discuss-personal-information-front-smart-tvs
======
crapolasplatter
I wonder about Samsung cell phones?

